# Pfad relativ zur eingebundenen JS-Datei?



## DataFox (16. November 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Eine JavaScript-Datei wird in eine HTML Seite eingebunden. z.B: 

```
http://irgendwas.com/js/datei.js
```

Innerhalb von datei.js will ich nun dynamisch eine weitere Datei einbinden. Dafür muss ich aber den Context-Path der Datei kennen, muss also wissen, wie der relative Pfad im _dokument_ lauten muss, wenn ich dort das Element mit dem src einbinde.

Vom Standort der datei.js aus gesehen ist es das gleiche Verzeichnis, also andere_datei.js

Kann ich irgendwie den aktuellen relativen Pfad aus Sicht des Dokumentes ermitteln, der zu meiner datei.js führt, die eingebunden wurde?

Problematisch wird es nämlich, wenn eine URL wie 
	
	
	



```
http://irgendwas.com/sonstwas/nochwas/index.html
```
 aufgerufen wird, welche folgendes einbindet:


```
../../js/datei.js
```

würde datei.js jetzt einfach ganz stumpf 
	
	
	



```
andere_datei.js
```
 SRCIPT SRC einbinden, wäre der Pfad dort hin nicht korrekt:


```
andere_datei.js
```

Hoffe das Problem ist verständlich erklärt. Kennt jemand eine Lösung, außer den "context_path" im document irgendwo an JavaScript zu übergeben?


----------



## Gumbo (16. November 2008)

Gib doch einfach den absoluten Pfad an.


----------



## DataFox (16. November 2008)

und wie ermittle ich den absoluten Pfad der eingebundenen Datei?

Stell Dir vor Du bist die Datei, und irgend jemand (hast keine Ahnung wer und wo) hat Dich eingebunden. Nun willst Du wissen, wer das war und wo das war, damit Du dort Deinen Kumpel einbinden kannst, der im gleichen Verzeichnis liegt wie Du.

Das ist das Problem...


----------



## Gumbo (16. November 2008)

Wenn die Aussage stimmt, dass beide Dateien im selben Verzeichnis liegen: /js/andere_datei.js.


----------

